# Free betta art!



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i am new to this and i wanted everyone to have awesome effects of their favorite fishies so i am doing free betta art!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

here is an example of what i did to one of my fish!!!


----------

